# firefox - Choose User Profile - in xfce4 not working

## Joseph_sys

I'm trying to configure firefox start up button to activate user profile:

/usr/bin/firefox -ProfileManager %U

The above works in KDE but not in xfce4

----------

## Joseph_sys

Is the "firefox -ProfileManager %U" associated with the type of Displaymanager at start up?

I've switched from "kdm" to "gdm" and "ProfileManager" pops up but I can only select one profile.

If I try to start another session with different profile, same profile starts.

----------

